# Converting to/adding wood to a conventional garage door



## David Starkey (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried to make their garage door look like the attached pic?

Questions are:

Will the automatic opener be able to handle the extra weight? This is for a single car garage door originally installed by the builder.

Would the panels have to be completely replaced? How difficult on a scale of 1-10 would it be to do this? 

View attachment contemporaryhorizontaldouglasfir.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a bit confused what you are trying to accomplish. Are you referring to duplicating the pictured garage door and convert it to a sectional "roll up" type? The automatic opener shouldn't care about the weight because they are counterbalanced and if done properly, is not a big deal.


----------



## Neonnblack (Jun 22, 2010)

im sure if you found the right people, that could be painted, but it could also be a special manufacturer that custom builds doors. just google custom garage door makers and see what they can do.


----------



## David Starkey (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. YES, duplicating is the idea. The garage door pictured costs several thousand dollars. Just trying to figure out if it would be sensible to use the existing metal garage door and either replace the panels or add wood to the panels.


----------



## LnJsdad (Jun 26, 2010)

If you could do it with a louan type material, I think the garage opener could handle it but I wouldn't put much more weight.


----------



## havasu (Oct 3, 2010)

Since it has been a few months, I'd like to know what the outcome was to the garage door. I'd also like to see some pictures!


----------

